# American Paper Modeler



## Willja67 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey guys I'm a WWII fighter fanatic (F2G Super Corsair is my all time favorite) and I also design and build paper models. 

I am currently working on designing an XP-72 Ultrabolt and someone posted a link to this forum as a place to find out more about the P-47. So I thought I would register and check the place out. 

If you want to know more about paper models check out papermodelers.com. You can find a lot of stuff about what they are how they're built and where to get them.

I have several models available for sale online namely the Super Corsair and XP-67 Moonbat.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello Mate,

Welcome to the forum.But I have to warn you that it is not good practice on this forum to advertise vendors of goods.

regards,


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2009)

G'day mate, Welcome!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2009)

Hiya Willja, and welcome. Thanks for the link. Do you actually paint the paper models or are they printed that way already?


----------



## Willja67 (Jun 10, 2009)

They are already printed. Paper models require a lot more effort to construct (than plastic) but the upside is that once you are done you're done.

Plastic are kind of reversed, fairly easy to build but a lot of effort goes into the finishing and painting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2009)

Willja67 said:


> They are already printed. Paper models require a lot more effort to construct (than plastic) but the upside is that once you are done you're done.
> 
> Plastic are kind of reversed, fairly easy to build but a lot of effort goes into the finishing and painting.



Hmmmm I'm intriqued now. Thanks for the info


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome aboard! BTW...what's that second plane you posted? I'm not familiar with that design....sleek lookin bird, though! Kinda reminds me of a single-boom P38 (sorta...vaguely....if you squint just right...)


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Welcome aboard! BTW...what's that second plane you posted? I'm not familiar with that design....sleek lookin bird, though! Kinda reminds me of a single-boom P38 (sorta...vaguely....if you squint just right...)



McDonnell XP-67 Bat

The XP-67 was McDonnell's only propeller-powered fighter. On Aug. 14, 1941, the U.S. Army Air Forces placed its first order with the tiny McDonnell Aircraft Corp. for two prototypes of a novel, twin-engine, long-range fighter with a pressurized cabin.

Engineers tried to improve the airplane's aerodynamics by merging the center fuselage with rear portions of the engine nacelles. This resulted in the XP-67's unique bat-like shape. The turbo-supercharged 12-cylinder, inverted-V, liquid-cooled engines would be housed in long nacelles and would drive four-blade propellers in opposite directions. They were to maximize the use of exhaust to increase engine thrust.

The XP-67 was completed in St. Louis, Mo., in December 1943, but the temperamental engines caused the airplane's first flight to last only six minutes. Problems continued with the engines, and the XP-67's top speed was 200 mph slower than required. The second prototype was never finished.
Boeing: History -- Products - McDonnell XP-67 Fighter


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 11, 2009)

I tried paper models once, both a Me-109 and a building from fiddlersgreen. I worked on them for about 2 hours, then brought over the trash can and pitched them. Everything was going well, but my A.D.D kicked in and I just dont have the patience for it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Willja67 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome guys.

Thorlifter, I have a problem with ADD as well. I have at this moment at least 6 models in my room that are unfinished and have been that way for quite awhile. I actually prefer designing to building. The XP-67 shown above the design was actually completed in February but it took till the end of may to get the parts numbered so I could release the kit for sale. I just couldn't force my attention back to it.


----------

